# Building a new computer, suggestions?



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey there! I'm new here, And i just thought that *maybe* someone could help a bit =)

I wanted to build A New machine, but i thought i should get some input/suggestions on which parts are good or bad! I'll Just post the links to the items. Seems like that would be easier. and if i need any extra cables or random things like that it would be great if someone could let me know.

(Copy and pasted from the "Please read this forum")

1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
*I wanted to spend about 1500-1700 not including a new moniter(I'll list that later.)*
2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
*No real preference, was hoping someone could steer me in the right direction =)*
3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
*Probably a lot, I do a LOT of gaming and video editing/animating, Im finding my current machine... sluggish.*
4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
*Yes a lot of Gaming. And anything from Wow To Crysis, And anything newer.*
5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
*Quite possibly.*
6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
*Not necessarily, but i would love to have the option to if i needed it, So i'll just say yes and a lot =)*
7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
*I hate unresponsive programs, I would just like them to open up really quickly so there is no downtime. I'm not looking for a *TON* of space but, maybe a storage drive would be nice.*
8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
*Shouldn't.*
9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
*New windows Seven baby =)*
10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
*I have a case picked out, Tell me if it's good? (Full tower)*
11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
*Maybe at some point, If they can be included in the price then sure.*
12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
*Nope, Giving my old comp to my little brother because I'm nice =P*
13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
*I'll list below.*
14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
*Definitely newegg.*
15. Location: What country do you live in?
*United states of America*

well! Now that's over with...
Specs! :
*Case: *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
*Motherboard:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
*Video Card:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161301
*Power supply:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256041
*Processor: * http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103674
*Memory:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231282
*Hard drive: * http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319
*Cd Drive:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136174
*Windows 7! : * http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116762
*Monitor: * http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236047 

Again, The monitor is not included in my budget. And let me know if there are any better choices, or anything i left out, or any questions you have for me!
Thanks in advance for any help i receive!
--Michael


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

MSI Mobo's are not that good. Go with Asus or Gigabyte
Sapphire & PowerColor for ATI chipped GPU.
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Upgrade $131
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116772

The PSU is a little overkill. You can get a 750W Corsair for $110.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Very nice 22" Acer LCD---Acer X223Wbd Black 22" $159 free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Gaming, video editing, animation, but you will get a bit better performance from an Intel. I would suggest two builds for you.

First one, awesome for gaming, and should do editing an animation quite nicely. Can be highly overclocked (depending on CPU cooler of course)

Case: Coolermaster HAF 932 $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P $134.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

Processor: Intel E8500 Wolfdale $189.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115036

Ram: Corsair 4gb (2x2gb) ddr2 1066 $153.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145214

CPU Cooler: Zalman 9700 $59.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118020

Power Supply: Corsair 850TX $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...9009&Tpk=850tx

Video Card: Sapphire HD5870 1 gb $389.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102856

Hard Drive: Seagate 750gb $79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148445

DVD Burner: Sony DVD $31.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030

Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate x64 $174.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116762

*Total of $1495*

If you really want a quad core, I would go this route. Will get you about the same performance in gaming as the E8500 if you use a single GPU. May run some apps a little better, but some will run a little worse due to the lower clock speed.

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 $278.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128362

Processor - Intel Core i7-920 $288.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115202

Power Supply: Corsair 850TX $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...9009&Tpk=850tx

Memory - Crucial 6GB (3 x 2GB) 147.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148253

Case: Coolermaster HAF 932 $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160

Video Card: Sapphire HD5870 1 gb $389.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102856

Hard Drive: Seagate 750gb $79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148445

DVD Burner: Sony DVD $31.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030

Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate x64 $174.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116762

*Total $1675*


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Hrm. well then can you or someone else explain to me the difference between AMD and Intel? Like why is an intel processor better than an AMD when the Intel one is at 2.66 GHz and the AMD has a 3.2 or even a 3.4 , Can someone explain to me the difference?

And thank you for the help, About the cd drive, I mess with blu-ray a lot, Hence why i wanted that drive instead of a normal one, Maybe could you refine this for me a bit? =)
Thank you!


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh, And the reason for that power supply, I was thinking at some point when the 5870's start having trouble with games i could just pick up a second, and with teh MSI board i origionally had i could get three or four.. So i was getting t he power supply for the future.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

rebornhalo said:


> Hrm. well then can you or someone else explain to me the difference between AMD and Intel? Like why is an intel processor better than an AMD when the Intel one is at 2.66 GHz and the AMD has a 3.2 or even a 3.4 , Can someone explain to me the difference?


There is alot more to a processor than just clock speed :grin: a big difference is all the different technologies behind it. Biggest one is how does it communicate to everything else and how fast. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i5-lynnfield,2379.html

The i7's are the best for dual GPU units due to the x58 chipset they use giving two PCI-E slots a full x16 lanes each, no other chipset does that. They also use a QPI instead of the normal FSB. Speed wise FSB does about 1.6 GT's/s (gigatransfers per second) whereas the QPI does 4.8 GT's/s, so the i7 talks to the memory and other components alot faster. Also the i7 has hyper-threading to boot. So you said you may be planning on going to a dual GPU configuration, so far I havn't seen anything that can touch an i7 in dual GPU performance.

Comparing a PII 955 BE to a Core i7 is no comparison, the PII 955 is better compared to the C2D E8500. They are both around the same clock speed, both have about the same size of cache, both only give two PCI-E slots x8 lanes each, or x16 lanes to one PCI-E slot. Two differences is the AMD is a quad core and the E8500 is dual core, 2nd difference is overclocking, I've seen it where the E8500 can go up to about 4.75ghz and the AMD only to about 4.10ghz. So, what are more cores going to do for you? In gaming, not a thing, no games out atm are utilizing all 4 cores, I belive GTA4 is using 3 cores at about 60-70%. Extra cores come into play with only some video/graphic editing programs. But some of those programs run better on higher clock speed than number of cores.

So, to sum it all up, it depends on what you want to do. Your going to play games, and do some video and animation. Clock speed your not going to beat the E8500 (could even go to the E8600 if ya wanted) Gaming performance with two grpahics cards, you won't find better than the i7, and the i7 will be better if the video programs you have like cores over clock (hyper-threading), but I've seen the i7 be overclocked to about 4ghz, which puts it up there with the 955 BE for clock speed.

The 955 BE will make a good PC, it will give you cheap access to both worlds, but just can't match the performance of either Intel's.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I understand the larger PSU for future upgrades, sort of, but I don't understand why a larger PSU would help a GPU with newer games. Intel-AMD is mostly preference and neither is "better" than the other as far as quality is concerned. Both make good CPU's.
The i7 is not really a good choice because it's basically a server platform. The i5 would be the better choice if you want to go with the newer technology Intel.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, since you want the Blue Ray burner and the possibility of adding an additional 5870 video card. Blue ray burner can be switched into the E8500 build just fine while staying in budget, but not the i7 build, so I'll do an i5 build that will give you very close performance to the i7 but with the blue ray..

Also, as for running dual video cards, the 5870 won't have any problems anytime soon, and by the time it does run into problems, we'll probably have 8 or 12 core processors and the new cards out will make the 5870 obsolete, lol. Then the performance increase you get from going to 1 too 2 video cards usually is not worth the money put into it, most are lucky to get a 30% performance increase, and on some games, you will get lower performance. 

Here is an i5 build for you to look at with the blue ray burner.

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-P55-UD5 $209.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128402

Processor - Intel Core i5-750 $199.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215

Power Supply: Corsair 850TX $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...9009&Tpk=850tx

Memory - Crucial Ballistix 4GB (2 x 2GB) $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148329

Case: Coolermaster HAF 932 $139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119160

Video Card: Sapphire HD5870 1 gb $389.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102856

Hard Drive: Seagate 750gb $79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148445

DVD Burner: LG BD-Rom DVD burner $109.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136174

Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate x64 $174.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116762

*Total of $1545*

The E8500 build with the BD Rom would be $1573


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The socket 1156 setup is the currently the fastest with the i7 870 because of the hyperthreading ability, but the program has to support it. Currently that's limited almost to only video compiling software, the only limitation is the P55 chipset and x16/x8 when using dual video cards. I think the socket 775 is currently the most stable, the 1156(i5/17) and AM3 are both fairly new and use DDR3 ram which has had some issues of late, the i7 uses DDR3 in a triple channel setup that seems to have the most stability issues.

Have a look over these charts see if there are programs you plan to use in the carts it will give you some ideas > http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i5,2410-12.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2009-desktop-cpu-charts/Adobe-Premiere-Pro-CS4,1404.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Ballistix RAM. Corsair-OCZ-G.Skill-Patriot.
There are comparable 1156 Mobo's for less.
No need to but Windows 7 Retail when the upgrade version is $40 cheaper.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree on the MSI motherboard aspect of things. Back in the days of the Intel P4 3.0ghz MSI was on the cutting edge of the top boards. Since the begining of Core 2D; the MSI boards just plain havent kept up with the competion, they are slow to release new bios and board drivers, and they just plain arent in the running any more in the performance competitions with Asus & Gigabyte

as for Intel -vs- AMD you will find with a little review reading the Deneb core Phenom II Quad was the first CPU since the start of the Intel Core 2D and Quads to be able to compete with the Intel cpu's. Mainly because Intel stole a page from the AMD playbook which was, a cpu must be highly overclockable (AMD's are not highly overclockable anymore in fact 15% overclock is tuff to achieve on air cooling) wheras the intel core 2D's and quads are routinely getting an extra GHZ in speed (the E8400 is 3.0ghz stock speed and easily overclocks to 3.8 & 4.0 ghz)

the Intel is mostly alwasy faster because they process more data per clock cycle than the amds (although now the deneb core is very close)

example why clock speed alone is not sufficient:

Man AMD: can carry 3.4 ghz of stones per minute

Intel Man: can cary 2.8 ghz of stones each 40 seconds 

which one will carry more stones during a 30 minute project ?


The Deneb 955 is a damn good choice and I would not hesitate to own one, I would however get this motherboard instead

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387&Tpk=GA-MA790X-UD4P


I would not worry about the day when the 5870 wont be powerful enough; by then we will be gaming on the moon anway where there is no wall power 


Silverstone used to be a good power supply; but like MSI they have slipped into the shadows in a major way!

I would look to the Corsair 1000 HX

the rest of your build looks pretty nice; I love your case choice from expereince!

I too like Corsair and OCZ ram, but I dont dislike Crucial Ballistix but I prefer Corsair Dominator or OCZ Platinum

enjoy; you have done very well !


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Well everybody, Thank you for all the time in explaining everything to me! I really appreciate the effort. If you guys suggest that an intel build would be better for gaming/editing/animating, then i will trust you guys. I put together an i7 build here, And i know i messed up somewhere, So could you guys maybe correct me one more time? =) Thank you so much for this guys. <3. Seriously. 
*Case:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
*Motherboard*Well i have four choices. All probably bad ideas. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188039
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131407
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188055
*Power Supply:*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
*Video Card:* Either XFX or Sapphire. Which one, Or does it matter?\
*OS:* Windows 7 ultimate. 
*Memory:*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224 I think that's a fine one? If theres a better one please advise. 
*Processor:*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115214 
*CD drive:*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136174 if i even need it, If not i'll go with another that was suggested above. 
*Hard Drive:*I would go with this one.. Or two of them, Perhaps. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319 , But is there a certain reason why that seagate one is better?
This comes out to about 2 grand. i would Like to get it to about 1700 or less without sacrificing a lot of performance. but if it's going to kill it that much I'll take the monetary hit. And i saw a difference in a few of those mobo's.. Some only run the second card at x8 rather than x16? How much of a difference would that make? 
And i believe that's it, Again i appreciate all this help you guys are giving me. Y'all rock.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The first two motherboards on that list are incompatible with the CPU you've chosen. Of the last two, I would pick the Asus board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131407


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you are derermined to go with an i7 build then definitely go with the ASsus and stay far away from the EVGA Mobo's.
You will need a DVD capable optical drive to install the OS, I'm far from sold on Blu-Ray but the LG is a good brand.
Best of Luck!


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you for your help! is that board a good choice over others? and would the brand of the video card matter? or is that just a customer service preference. 

would i get better performance out of this combo? 
*processor:*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202
*motherboard:*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131365

would that be okay?
--the drive i posted or would this be okay http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136170

thanks again


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The i7 920 isn't a huge improvement over the i5 750, to be honest. In Fallout 3 the i7 920 gets about 3fps more than the i5 750, and about 7fps more than the E8400.

This combo is probably the best bang for the buck for the new Intel generation:
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215
MBD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131410
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227297


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

With the setup that Phædrus2401 listed above you save a considerable amount of money for a very low cut, that won't be noticeable, in performance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> With the setup that Phædrus2401 listed above you save a considerable amount of money for a very low cut, that won't be noticeable, in performance.



This is what our forum strives to deliver! :wink:

performance / value closely evaluated. Anyone can throw around reccomendations for the latest and greatest and you just throw your wallet on the table. However we strive to suggest systems which deliver the best performance for the best cost ratio. Giving up 7fps is nothing; unless you have a really fat budget :wink:


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

I really sincerely appreciate all the help y'all. I'll see if i can put together some sort of "Final" Build which y'all can criticize. I think i'm going to go with an intel build for now, over the AMD one. Again, Thank y'all for the help. =)

*Case:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
*Power Supply:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
*Processor:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202
*Motherboard:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359
*Memory:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231225
*Video Card:* A 5870. Probably sapphire. Anything better? Diamond, Perhaps?
*Cd Drive:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335
*OS:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116762
*Cooling:* Some Artic 5 and Possibly watercooling if i can afford it. Any suggestions there?
*Hard Drive:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319 --- Maybe two of those. 
*Moniter?:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236047
That one looks pretty good to my knowledge, Do not take the price as a con, I'd just like to know if that one would be great for gaming. Again, I don't care about the moniter price. 


Alternative Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131405
Alternative Processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215
Alternative Ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227297

Depending on my budget i might go with the first or switch out those last three for the one's above. What do y'all think of this? Approve/disapprove?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The performance gain that the i7 920/P6T/6GB DDR3 will give over the i5 setup is negligible and costs a lot more. I can't think of a convincing argument that i7 is any better for gaming unless you're willing to spend $2000 or more and are going to Crossfire two 5870s.


For ATI cards the best brands are Sapphire, PowerColor, Gigabyte, and Asus. Followed by XFX, MSI, HIS, and Diamond.


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

I do like how the I5 build would cost less, But i'm just thinking ahead. When i do get a second 5870 (When you can find more than one, lol) It would preform better on the i7 build, No? So i think i'd be okay with spending a little more, for a little better performance now, and better upgradability later. With that build i posted i go over my 1700 budget by about 30 dollars, Which i can deal with. So, that's my opinion, Do you really think i should save money now and go with an i5 build which would have decreased performance later as opposed to the i7? Your opinion means more than mine, You far surpass my knowledge of computers. ^^ question is open to anyone. 

And Watercooling! Is there a good one i could buy or one i could buy the parts seperately for that would work nicely with this? i'd love to have my system running cool...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Right now the 5870 is the best card available. Two of them, even at some future point, is probably unnecessary. Also Crossfire doesn't really shine unless you have a 1920x1200 or greater monitor. If you really want two 5870s it might be best to wait a month or two for the Radeon 5870x2 to come out, so that you won't have to worry about having two separate cards.


As for watercooling, a good kit will cost you $200+, and it's a lot of work to maintain. You'll want to make sure you know what you're getting into before going with watercooling. If you want the option of overclocking your CPU you can get a pretty good aftermarket CPU heatsink for ~$45-60.


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright then, Forget watercooling. I would mess up the computer, anyhow. Can you recommend some fans or heatsinks that would make all the parts in my computer run smoothly. I would like them to run as cold as possible. And I was just going to get one card for now. But if i needed it, Even if it was three or four years down the road, I'd be able to just buy one card and be fine, rather than an entire new setup. And i posted up a moniter with a 1920x1200 that i asked was alright, No response. So i'm thinking about getting that one. So with everything, What do you suggest, Do you still stand by your i5 build?


----------



## JCP21 (Oct 18, 2009)

^^^ Good point, i would only go wiht i7 if you have alot of money


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's really up to you. If you really want to go i7 then that's your choice and there's nothing wrong with it. It's just that I usually don't consider the performance increase to be worth the extra couple hundred bucks. If you want to spend your money on that extra boost, that is entirely your choice. I've just been trying to say that the i5 is nearly as good for quite a bit less.


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright i'll go with your I5 build there. You've convinced me. But maybe you could double check for me one last time. the last specs i posted had an alternative mobo/ram/cpu. would those three be as good as what you suggested? If i'm going to go with this i5 build i want to be able to overclock it the best i can =)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You mean the i5 750, Asus P7P55D, and OCZ RAM? Yup, that should be a pretty good setup.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you want the most ........i5 board and i7 860 socket 1156

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9115214&cm_re=Intel_i7-_-19-115-214-_-Product


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is a combo deal on that setup> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.291915


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Well as for that combo deal, That's getting to the point where i might as well go with the i7. It wouldn't be that much more, With more upgrades in the future. Honestly i'm fine with dropping some money now to save some later, Since i do plan on upgrading later if i have troubles. So! again! would the i7 build be a good build, for plans to upgrade later, maybe?


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

And if i wanted to go watercooling..

Reservoir,Pump and LCD display: http://xoxide.com/thermaltake-aquabay-m5.html
Radiator: Not sure which one would fit a Haf932, Or maybe i Should get a different Case if im going to go with water cooling? Help here?
Water Blocks : http://xoxide.com/swiftech-mcw60-vga-waterblock.html
http://xoxide.com/swiftech-apogee-gtz-waterblock.html
Tubing: Which would fit?
Fluid: http://xoxide.com/primoice-nonconductive-fluid-clear.html

I'm aware it's costly but eh, I think it'll be worth it if i want to overclock the best i can. 
so! suggestions, and will all of that be compatible? =) I love you guys for all of the help <3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

rebornhalo said:


> Well as for that combo deal, That's getting to the point where i might as well go with the i7. It wouldn't be that much more, With more upgrades in the future. Honestly i'm fine with dropping some money now to save some later, Since i do plan on upgrading later if i have troubles. So! again! would the i7 build be a good build, for plans to upgrade later, maybe?



The 1156 socket is newer then the 1366, as for upgrades I would suspect it will last as long or longer then the 1366.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The 1366 is going to have fewer upgrade options. Your choices would be either Core i9 which is going to be six cores at a low clock speed, which sucks for gaming, or $500+ Core i7s.


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Alllright. So most of my build is set in stone. I'm probably going to go with an i5 board with an i7 core. Would everyone say that, that would be alright?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As in a i7 860? Good CPU.


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

*CPU*:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115214
*Motherboard: * http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131405

That okay? Maybe a different motherboard, I'm not sure what would be the best for overlocking the 860..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That board will OC nicely, as with all i5/i7's keep the voltages low.


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright. So. 

*Case* Haf932 or the antec 1200. Depending on if i find a water cooling system, i might find a case with less fans and a bigger window, Suggestions here? (I like to show off =) )
*Processor:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115214
*Memory:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231282
*Hard Drive:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319 , Might get two, or find a better raid combo, Suggestions?
*CD Drive:*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106335
*Video Card:* Sapphire 5870.
*Motherboard:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131405
*Power Supply:*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
*Moniter:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236047 (NOT being payed for by me, So i found a good one?)

And maybe some arctic silver 5 thermal stuffs. Watercooling is an option. Im still debating. But i can do that on my own, As well as the case. The hardware that i have, It's all compatible and, at least decent for the money for overlocking? Is there any extra cables i'll need to buy? Anything i'm missing here now?

Thank y'all so much. <3


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I like the monitor choice. Have a 24" Asus with 1920x1200 resolution that has been great, much better than the 22" Samsung with 1680x1050 that I use on my main machine. Movies look great with the higher resolution and physical size.


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

How much did your 24 cost at 1920x1200? The other asus 24'' on newegg only went up to 1920x1080. Where did you purchase yours and for how much? I might take the size hit for a lower cost =)


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bought mine from newegg.ca last May, prices are a bit higher than the US site, and the shipping and handling includes customs fees, and don't forget taxes, governments sure do like their (your) money. Total after all was said and done was 362CAD, little over 300US.


----------



## rebornhalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah so it'll be the same price roughly then the one i posted. And i'm curious, Is that computer thats set as your profile the antec 1200 case?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep, that's the 1200. It's a great case, but I'm actually starting to find it a bit small, the more stuff I stick in it. Very nice case though, good airflow to make up for all the cables. There's a lot of room behind the motherboard tray to run and stash cables, but I've got six hard drives in it, and the video card is massive with the cooler adding an extra inch or so, barely fits.


----------

